# good addresses



## Erminia_

Hello,
I am translating a script about the history of the Old Town of Prague. It is telling about the Square of the Old Town which was the best place for markets. Eventually I bumped into this: "Therefore we can say that the houses sorrounding the square had _good addresses_". But in Italian "avevano buoni indirizzi" means nothing. I am wondering whether it is an idiom; can it be translated into "godevano di una buona reputazione"?
Thanks.


----------



## CPA

Sembrerebbe una "zona bene" ma il contesto è scarso. Forse all'epoca avere il mercato sotto casa era un pregio.


----------



## Erminia_

Siamo nel Medioevo. Sì, la città era ricca perché disponeva di un mercato che si svolgeva regolarmente nella piazza.


 Cito: "Let me tell you something about the history of the building. The Old Town was a rich town, thanks to regular markets. One of the best market places was situated in the Old Town Square. Therefore we can say that the houses sorrounding the square had good addresses. One of these houses was the Wolfin's House."

Uno dei miei tentativi è stato: "Quindi, possiamo affermare che le case che circondavano la piazza appartenevano a famiglie facoltose", ma so di essere andata veramente oltre e che non va bene.

Help


----------



## CPA

Direi che le case si trovavano in una zona di pregio. Non è detto che i proprietari fossero facoltosi (a parte Kamenei Wolfin).


----------



## Erminia_

Vada come deve andare. Grazie! 

Che ne pensi di "Pertanto possiamo affermare che le case che la circondavano si trovavano in un'area privilegiata"?


----------



## Lorena1970

Erminia_ said:


> "Let me tell you something about the history of the building. The Old Town was a rich town, thanks to regular markets. One of the best market places was situated in the Old Town Square. Therefore we can say that the houses sorrounding the square had good addresses. One of these houses was the Wolfin's House."



Di conseguenza le case che circondavano la piazza *erano residenza di persone/personalità/famiglie illustri*. Una di queste era la casa di Wolfin.

Non voglio contraddire CPA , però "_good adddresses_" tradotto con "zona di pregio" in questo contesto stona un po', al mio orecchio italico. Anche perché segue subito la specifica "Una di queste case....." e quindi mi suonerebbe meglio un riferimento alla _tipologia di persone _che abitano la zona che non alla zona in sé, e non tanto in termini di ricchezza, ma in termini di prestigio. Ma forse sto spaccando il capello in 8...?


----------



## Magnusson

Che ne dici, semplicemente, di "buone residenze"?


----------



## Erminia_

Anche a me zona di pregio non suona bene, per questo sto cercando di interpretare.

Non credo sia quello che vuole dire... così significherebbe che le case erano di buona qualità, ma address non significa residenza.


----------



## johngiovanni

Following up Lorena's suggestions, I looked up "indirizzi prestigiosi" and found a number of examples.  This seems to me the meaning of the expression "good addresses" in this context.  Here is an example from Gissing: "They do not belong to the minor suburbs, but *have good addresses* at Queen's Gate, Bryanston Square, and so forth...".
I think it is about "location", which may imply good quality housing stock but does not mean the same thing.


----------



## cercolumi

Di getto mi era venuto in mente "...erano ben abitate", ma non ne ero molto sicuro. Poi ho trovato in rete questa, che è una descrizione di Pisa del 1200 ca. Che ne pensi?


----------



## Lorena1970

Erminia_ said:


> Non credo sia quello che vuole dire... così significherebbe che le case erano di buona qualità, ma address non significa residenza.



La penso come te. "buone residenze" in italiano rischia di essere confuso con la qualità dell'immobile.

Puoi sintetizzare il mio suggerimento, se ti piace, con "erano residenze illustri".


----------



## Erminia_

johngiovanni said:


> Following up Lorena's suggestions, I looked up "indirizzi prestigiosi" and found a number of examples.  This seems to me the meaning of the expression "good addresses" in this context.  Here is an example from Gissing: "They do not belong to the minor suburbs, but *have good addresses* at Queen's Gate, Bryanston Square, and so forth...".
> I think it is about "location", which may imply good quality housing stock but does not mean the same thing.



Again, I find it hard to comprehend "indirizzi prestigiosi" in Italian, it sounds kind of an empty meaning to me.

Siamo nello stesso periodo storico, anche il contesto è molto simile. Prenderò in considerazione, mi sei stato molto utile. Grazie! 

Sì, l'idea mi piace, spero solo che sia questo quello che vogliono dire perché altrimenti non saprei come metterla. 
Comunque pensavo che fosse un'espressione idiomatica che non conoscevo, invece a quanto sembra non c'è un corrispettivo preciso in Italiano.


----------



## Lorena1970

Erminia_ said:


> Again, I find it hard to comprehend "indirizzi prestigiosi" in Italian, it sounds kind of an empty meaning to me.



Why? "_è/si trova a un indirizzo prestigioso_" It's of common use to express, for instance, that a location is in the same area of other "good addresses". I'd say that, after thinking about it again, I like better Jon's "indirizzo prestigioso" than my own suggestion "residenze illustri". "_Le case che circondavano la piazza ospitavano indirizzi prestigiosi_" mi sembra la soluzione migliore tra quelle proposte finora.


----------



## edfnl

Secondo me parlare di residenze o abitazioni va un po' fuori contesto, perché l'abitazione magari poteva essere modesta e resa prestigiosa poi solo dall'evoluzione urbanistica.
Quindi punterei più su una traduzione tipo "quartiere prestigioso",o una "via ricercata", ma restando insomma sull'aspetto viario/topografico piuttosto che legato alle singole case


----------



## Lorena1970

edfnl said:


> Secondo me parlare di residenze o abitazioni va un po' fuori contesto, perché l'abitazione magari poteva essere modesta e resa prestigiosa poi solo dall'evoluzione urbanistica.
> Quindi punterei più su una traduzione tipo "quartiere prestigioso",o una "via ricercata", ma restando insomma sull'aspetto viario/topografico piuttosto che legato alle singole case




 "Let me tell you something _*about the history of the building*_.(_immagino stia parlando della storia di un certo edificio_) The Old Town was a rich town, thanks to regular markets. One of the best market places was situated in the Old Town Square. Therefore we can say that _*the*_ _*houses sorrounding the square* *had* *good addresses*_. One of these houses was the Wolfin's House."

A me pare parli proprio di case quali location prestigiose  . Sbaglierò.......(ovviamente appartenenti a un'area altrettanto prestigiosa, anche perché, in quell'epoca, di case prestigiose in aree depresse non mi pare ce ne fossero... Diciamo che è una moda un po' più recente)


----------



## edfnl

Sì, però non dice "the houses were rich or luxurious or whatever"... parla della via, del quartiere. Secondo me è una sfumatura, ma pur sempre interessante


----------



## CPA

L'edificio di cui si parla è senz'altro il vecchio palazzo comunale, che incorpora la casa di Wolfin più tre altre. Anticamente la città, di cui la piazza del mercato era il fulcro, era nota per le sue fabbriche di birra e le concerie. Le prime case intorno alla piazza sono sorte ad opera di mercanti, birrai e conciatori. Nelle immagini si vedono dei bei palazzetti solidi ma certo non aristocratici. Insomma, si trattava di un _desirable area. _


----------



## Lorena1970

CPA said:


> Insomma, si trattava di un _desirable area. _



Sì, ma "desirable area" non è italiano... Io concordo con te, e infatti non ho mai inteso ( a meno di non essermi espressa male) che fossero case prestigiose in sé, ovvero edifici di pregio architettonico o di lusso architettonico.  "indirizzi prestigiosi" significa che sia le attività (leggi negozi, ristoranti, caffé) che avevano sede in quegli edifici che la tipologia di persone che risiedeva in quegli edifici erano di una certa "levatura". Poi gli edifici in sé, architettonicamente parlando, non erano necessariamente di alto pregio. O no...?


----------



## Erminia_

Lorena1970 said:


> Sì, ma "desirable area" non è italiano... Io concordo con te, e infatti non ho mai inteso ( a meno di non essermi espressa male) che fossero case prestigiose in sé, ovvero edifici di pregio architettonico o di lusso architettonico.  "indirizzi prestigiosi" significa che sia le attività (leggi negozi, ristoranti, caffé) che avevano sede in quegli edifici che la tipologia di persone che risiedeva in quegli edifici erano di una certa "levatura". Poi gli edifici in sé, architettonicamente parlando, non erano necessariamente di alto pregio. O no...?



Io ancora continuo ad avere difficoltà per la resa in Italiano. I concetti sono stati tutti esplicati e analizzati e protendo alla versione delle case abitate da persone di rilievo. Ma come posso rendere tutto ciò in Italiano con due parole?


----------



## puli_dog

Ciao,
ho seguito con interesse il thread sin dall'inizio, e ho trovato interessanti le varie analisi storiche e sociali, e le ipotesi sulla reale sfumatura di significato di questo benedetto "_good addresses_"
Ma siccome, come dice Erminia, alla fin fine tocca uscirne fuori con due parole in italiano, io butto là i miei 2 cents, e aspetto il lancio di pomodori... 
_"Quartieri alti"_?


----------



## Lorena1970

Ciao Erminia...Non so più se è stato detto o meno, vorrai scusarmi ma non ho tempo di rileggere. Mi viene in mente "ben abitate" (clicca sul link). Banane finite definitivamente, sorry...


----------



## cercolumi

Alternativa dell'ultima ora, visto che la prima che ho fornito (e che personalmente utilizzerei) non sembra averti persuasa, è "...erano signorili" che contiene sia il riferimento al pregio del tipo di abitazione che alla tipologia di persone che vi risiedevano.


----------



## Lorena1970

Cercolumi, vedo solo ora che avevi già proposto "ben abitate". Scusa, mi era sfuggito . Per me è la soluzione ottimale .


----------



## Holymaloney

puli_dog said:


> _"Quartieri alti"_?



Mi piace puli  (quindi niente pomodori questa volta )


----------



## Mary49

Ciao a tutti,
quindi se va bene "quartieri alti", come si dovrebbe tradurre "Therefore we can say that the houses sorrounding the square had _good addresses"_? ...le case intorno alla piazza avevano quartieri alti??? A me non suona...


----------



## edfnl

Mi piace la proposta di puli!
@Mary49, perché _avevano_? 
Le case intorno alla piazza* si trovavano* in quartieri di pregio / quartieri alti / quartieri benestanti / in un buon quartiere / quartieri signorili e così via....


----------



## Linda GE

Erminia_ said:


> Io ancora continuo ad avere difficoltà per la resa in Italiano. I concetti sono stati tutti esplicati e analizzati e protendo alla versione delle case abitate da persone di rilievo. Ma come posso rendere tutto ciò in Italiano con due parole?



Ciao, 

perchè non 'residenze ambite'?
Non vuole dire prestigiose e nemmeno ricche, ma rese appetibili dal mercato vicino a prescindere dalla qualità dei palazzi e degli abitanti... 

Ciao!


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> quindi se va bene "quartieri alti", come si dovrebbe tradurre "Therefore we can say that the houses sorrounding the square had _good addresses"_? ...le case intorno alla piazza avevano quartieri alti??? A me non suona...



Sono assolutamente d'accordo. 

Personalmente, non vedo questa traduzione così complicata come pare essere diventata in questo thread. La frase si riferisce in modo specifico alle sole case che circondavano la piazza. Come si può trasformare questo in "quartieri alti" ??? I "quartieri alti" di una città sono un'insieme di quartieri, o di blocks se si tratta di NYC, situati in una zona esclusivamente residenziale e abitati da persone estremamente facoltose. "good addresses" non significa né edifici lussuosi, né abitanti straricchi, ma allude al prestigio che queste case acquisivano dall'essere in una zona nella quale si effettuava un mercato, la cui influenza determinava il prestigio di quelle case e di conseguenza (immagino) il costo degli affitti e di conseguenza la qualità degli abitanti. Comincio a pensare che il problema stia nel non conoscere la storia dello sviluppo delle città (quali che siano) e l'influenza che certi fenomeni urbani (tra i quali i mercati) avevano nel determinare il valore delle aree e dei quartieri. Ovviamente non posso dilungarmi qui, ma se posso suggerire, è da questa visione che deriva la soluzione della traduzione. (contraddicendo il mio post#6 che non posso più cancellare e che rinnego!  CPA aveva ragione, chapeau! )



edfnl said:


> Mi piace la proposta di puli!
> @Mary49, perché _avevano_?
> Le case intorno alla piazza* si trovavano* in quartieri di pregio / quartieri alti / quartieri benestanti / in un buon quartiere / quartieri signorili e così via....



Se così fosse, perché non hanno scritto "The houses were located in a rich neighbourhood" (o qualcosa di simile) ? 
A me questa traduzione non suona proprio, sorry.


----------



## Erminia_

_good addresses_ è un'espressione tipicamente Ceca e significa che le case che circondavano la piazza godevano di una buona reputazione e di una buona collocazione. Esse erano abitate prevalentemente dai mercanti che avevano il privilegio di abitare vicino al sito dove si svolgevano i loro affari. Ho ancora qualche difficoltà a trovare un'espressione italiana che riassuma questo concetto in due parole, credo che la questione si possa sciogliere con una frase completa.


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao Erminia 
cerchiamo di ricapitolare:
_*good address *_quindi, nel tuo contesto, non si riferisce ai palazzi in sè ma alla loro collocazione, ossia erano comodi per i mercanti (che ci abitavano) perchè vicini al luogo dove svolgevano la loro attività (la piazza).
Boh, forse :
_*'...le case intorno alla piazza erano ben collocate...'


*_


----------



## cercolumi

Non sono due parole ma alla luce di quanto hai detto mi viene: "Quindi possiamo dire che le case che circondavano la piazza avevano, come chi vi abitava, una posizione invidiabile."


----------



## Erminia_

Holymaloney said:


> Ciao Erminia
> cerchiamo di ricapitolare:
> _*good address *_quindi, nel tuo contesto, non si riferisce ai palazzi in sè ma alla loro collocazione, ossia erano comodi per i mercanti (che ci abitavano) perchè vicini al luogo dove svolgevano la loro attività (la piazza).
> Boh, forse :
> _*'...le case intorno alla piazza erano ben collocate...'
> 
> 
> *_



Ragazzi, è andata per "godevano di un'ottima reputazione"... amen.
Grazie mille della vostra partecipazione


----------



## Lorena1970

Erminia_ said:


> "godevano di un'ottima reputazione"



Case / Edifici che "godono di un'ottima reputazione"...? Mah. 
Stavo rileggendo le opinioni degli unici due madrelingua, Johngiovanni e CPA, che dicono più o meno la stessa cosa. Molto simile a quella di Cercolumi (e, da ultimo, anche ai miei suggerimenti). "indirizzi prestigiosi" e "desirable area" significano più o meno la stessa cosa, anche se si possono esprimere in vari modi:  "posizione di prestigio", "posizione invidiabile".
Queste sono, secondo me, le possibilità corrette, restandomi comunque il dubbio riguardo alle alternative "ben abitate" e "indirizzi prestigiosi", che spero qualcuno risolva. 
A futura memoria, a questo punto, visto che hai fatto la tua scelta. Good luck!


----------



## MR1492

May I suggest an alternative.  In this case, I believe the phrase "good addresses" really means that the businesses were located in the primary business district.  In the USA's real estate market, the phrase is, "The three most important things about real estate are location, location, and location."  In other words,  "location equals good addresses."

So, if you can say "un buon posto per un azienda" or something similar, that's what I would recommend.  To me, it has nothing to do with the prestige or quality of the buildings but everything to do with location.

Phil


----------

